# Tommy's Ultimate Workshop....



## wabbitpoo (19 Mar 2010)

Anyone know if this is on DVD? I am planning a new build of my workshop and seem to recall it had SOME good ideas. I dont have Discovery Leisure so there's no point in waiting for it to come around at the next Bank Holiday...

Or does anyone have it on video/dvd?


----------



## OPJ (20 Mar 2010)

There are a couple of videos on YouTube but, they may not tell you everything you want to know... Maybe some of his other videos on there will also help.

A Google search also reveals it is on next Wednesday between 6-7am.


----------



## wabbitpoo (20 Mar 2010)

yes I saw that, but I dont have the requisite channels to watch it with.


----------



## swordfish (27 Mar 2010)

I've got it on DVD - pm me your address and I'll burn a copy for you.


----------

